# Fish /magnolia river



## Onthehunt (Apr 2, 2015)

Anyone have any luck in fish or magnolia river the past few days ?
I tried yesterday for awhile....barely had any bites and only saw 2 specks caught


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Yesterday was a weird day because of the tides. My bites came from 1:30 till 2:20pm and that was it for the day.


----------



## Onthehunt (Apr 2, 2015)

panhandleslim said:


> Yesterday was a weird day because of the tides. My bites came from 1:30 till 2:20pm and that was it for the day.



Which river did you fish ?
Me and wife are gonna try tomorrow , undecided where to concentrate on.


----------

